
Make GMail Prettier With This Kick Ass Skin - macgeekpro
http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2008/04/13114/
======
KiwiNige
Didn't think there was anything wrong the way it is. Must be getting old.

------
SwellJoe
By some definition of "prettier".

------
dkokelley
It does look neat, though I don't think there is anything wrong with the
current design. Sure it hasn't changed much, but that's because it just plain
works.

Still, it's nice to know that if I ever get bored I have options.

------
joshwa
Yick. I do like (and use) Jon Hicks' style for Google Reader, though:

<http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/tag/googlereader/>

------
pius
That's sick. Works in FFb4 as well. Over time it may get tiresome, though.

~~~
apathy
_Over time it may get tiresome, though._

Like, say, the first 24 hours, after which your eyeballs fall out of their
bleeding sockets. That skin is _hideous_!

Google puts a good deal of effort into usability, and comparing the existing
interface with this skin helps to show why that is the case.

~~~
thamer
But... but... it has gradients! → <http://sp.reddit.com/chart.png>

